# Union county, SC



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

If anyone is from or has ever lived in the area of Union county, SC, please share what you think about it and describe rural living there. Our son and daughter-in-law are building a home near Fort Mill, SC and we will soon be moving to the area. We don't want to be more than about 60 miles west or south of them and want to be a good distance from any of the interstates. Would prefer an area with some rolling hills and wooded areas. Also, we might consider the area around Lancaster, SC. Thanks.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If you want rural go 1 county east of Lancaster. That would be Chesterfield. It's very rural and the land is alot less expensive. I'm about 10 miles north of there just across the stateline in NC.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you TripleD. Our kids are looking at places for us so I'll have them look in that area too. Is the area hilly or flat?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Mostly flat but you can find some areas with rolling hills.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

also consider eastern Rutherford Co. NC....it is very nice, reasonable real estate, rural and lots of hills....we are the eastern most county that is considered a Mountain area, though not really high mountains at all in the eastern part of Rutherford...it is only an hour from the south Charlotte area, but vastly different ....I used to travel to that area several times a week....easily....

good luck in your search...a tad closer is Cleveland county, but I would only consider what the locals call upper Cleveland county...while they have adequate medical facilities in this area, I do not care for Shelby...ok to visit, just would not want to live there...too small town south...I would rather have more rural....but that is me...


----------

